

PyPedia: a Python IDE and method repository in a wiki - Kenan
http://www.pypedia.com/index.php/Main_Page

======
abecedarius
Here's pretty much the same idea for Scheme instead of Python, which I wrote
back in 2005, temporarily up again: <http://wry.me:8080>

An example of what I wanted to do with it:
<http://wry.me:8080/page/Partial%20Evaluation> (Only the early bits are
working.)

Its own source as wiki pages:
<http://wry.me:8080/page/Underlying%20Source%20Code>

Differences I noticed: in my system a page implements a module instead of a
function. Code, evaluations, and commentary are mixed in a literate-
programming style. Anyone can edit existing code, with a branching version
control system for backup (which, er, I never hooked the UI into). It's
awfully hacky. Maybe some of these ideas could influence this newer wiki,
though.

(Edit: fixed links, added differences.)

~~~
abecedarius
Also <http://sourceforge.net/projects/skwiki/> by Luke Gorrie, a Scheme wiki
in Erlang. (It's even older.)

------
leecGoimik7
Powered by Wikimedia (PHP): this just feels wrong. Not to mentioned that
Wikimedia is pretty crappy system. It's markup and templates are horrible.

~~~
qbproger
What do you suggest instead that's in Python?

Also, what markup to you prefer?

~~~
vaneck
I'm not the original poster, but MoinMoin is widely considered mature and
featureful. I'm guessing they had a good reason not to use it; it may be worth
asking them.

~~~
benatkin
MediaWiki has been extended a whole lot for dynamic content in Wikipedia. That
might be one reason for the author choosing it. There has been work outside
Wikipedia in making content features more powerful, with Semantic Mediawiki
and DBpedia.

------
prg318
Looks like the site is down -- I couldn't seem to find a cached version
anywhere. Here's a discussion on reddit about PyPedia from six months ago
posted by the creator of PyPedia:

\-
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/qq76y/pypedia_a_pyth...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/qq76y/pypedia_a_python_ide_and_method_repository_in_a/)

~~~
Kenan
It's not from six months ago. At the time of writing this comment it's only
about 8 hours.

~~~
prg318
Reading is hard -- I stand corrected

------
ORioN63
Wow, this is pretty awesome.Is there a self-hosting version, somewhere?

~~~
andrem
git clone git://github.com/kantale/pypedia.git

Says it right there on the front page.

